# Anyone headed to Cube soon for DE transfer ? I'm starting meds 8th Feb !



## MOLLY719 (Jan 17, 2013)

Would welcome any communication with anyone who might be headed to Cube for DE transfer in next 6 weeks, I start Decapeptyl 8th Feb. V nervous about this and as its just myself and husband who know i'm feeling a bit alone. Have a 3 yr old so i'm one of the lucky ones but have suffered one too many miscarriages and finally came round to the idea of DE. Best of luck to everyone else..


----------

